# puppy keeps peeing in the crate overnight



## fox_hound (Feb 26, 2012)

Well I've been training Sofi and she follows most commands .
Only this is she pees in the crate overnight. She doesn't pee in the house now before she did. She used to pee when I took her out the crate,she learned not to. But the overnight she won't hold it ...

I feed her three times a day 730am and 12pm 5pm . I give her water and food at that time.
Am I doing something wrong?
Should I limit the water?
Yesterday I didn't give her water at dinner time. Thus morning she pees in the crate and it's a lot of pee.
Any advice will be great.
thanks for your support .
Oh she doesn't show any signs of wanting to use the bathroom I just take her.
She has held her pee or poop 6 hours Max


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

whens the last time you let her out at nite..She's young so when they gotta go they gotta go.

While some may limit water, I never have. My puppy (when I have one) usually goes out for the last time around 10-11 pm,,then if they wake me up around 2-3 am.

You may need to get up in the middle of the nite and let her out if, they will usually signal you, whining whatever that they need to go, and like I said, when they gotta go they gotta go


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I may have missed her age somewhere, but a young puppy cannot hold herself that long. They need to be taken outside to potty several times during the night if they are 8 to 9 wks old. 

Do you have her crate sectioned off to a smaller area, they do not like to potty where they sleep unless they cannot hold it and have to go? Good luck with your little girl.


----------



## fox_hound (Feb 26, 2012)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> I may have missed her age somewhere, but a young puppy cannot hold herself that long. They need to be taken outside to potty several times during the night if they are 8 to 9 wks old.
> 
> Do you have her crate sectioned off to a smaller area, they do not like to potty where they sleep unless they cannot hold it and have to go? Good luck with your little girl.


Oh sorry I didn't include it.
13weeks
And yes I have the divider in the crate I had to make it smaller to make it uncomfortable for her to pee in


----------



## fox_hound (Feb 26, 2012)

Above image my hand is where the divider is at ...


----------



## fox_hound (Feb 26, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> whens the last time you let her out at nite..She's young so when they gotta go they gotta go.
> 
> While some may limit water, I never have. My puppy (when I have one) usually goes out for the last time around 10-11 pm,,then if they wake me up around 2-3 am.
> 
> You may need to get up in the middle of the nite and let her out if, they will usually signal you, whining whatever that they need to go, and like I said, when they gotta go they gotta go


Last call is at 10pm 1030


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

You might want to re adjust your schedule a little. when you hear her whinning at 3 am get up and let her out. she will love you forever for it. I would give her more room in the crate too. she might be a little scared in that tight spot plus I would cover the top of crate to make her feel more secure. ....I really didnt want to post in this because everyone does things differnt, but I really felt bad for her. "just my opinon" take it as you wish...good luck on your girl she is very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## fox_hound (Feb 26, 2012)

Loneforce said:


> You might want to re adjust your schedule a little. when you hear her whinning at 3 am get up and let her out. she will love you forever for it. I would give her more room in the crate too. she might be a little scared in that tight spot plus I would cover the top of crate to make her feel more secure. ....I really didnt want to post in this because everyone does things differnt, but I really felt bad for her. "just my opinon" take it as you wish...good luck on your girl she is very pretty :thumbup:


Ill take it with a grain of salt. The small space is so she doesn't go in the crate and make her feel uncomfortable to use the bathroom in there. She doesn't whine in the middle of the night nor do I hear her.I have her crate right next to my bed. Im knly usjng the crate now for 1month now.I want her to sleep with me or my son but don't trust her to hold it yet... ill set my alarm at 4am and see if it changes anything.thanks for your advice.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I agree with the other posters. They are babies and have tiny little bladders so they can't hold it all night. I also agree she needs more space, that is really small tight quarters.

I have never partitioned crates for my pups. They are in large crates (similiar to yours). I put a rug or towel in the back half for them to lay on and I put newspaper downn the the front half in case they need to potty...and if when they do they will on on the paper, not the bedding.

It has always worked like a charm. They do not like to soil in their crates so when they do it is because they can't help it. It won't take long before they don't go at all and the paper is no longer needed.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

I also think her crate being that tiny of a space is just not ok...it is very, very small and if you do not take her out enough, she will still pee in that small of a space. When a pup that young has to go, they physically cannot hold it that long; therefore, she WILL still pee in that tiny space and she will be forced to lie in it and that is not fair to her. I think that tiny space probably makes her also feel very insecure and panicked. Their crate is supposed to be a safe and cozy place...their "den." That space is too small to be that.

I think you definitely need to set your alarm at probably 2 AM, take her out to potty and then put her back. She will stop pottying in her crate, it's just that she needs to go out more often as most pups do at that age.

I have never made any of my crates smaller with my dogs...have any of them ever pottied in their crate? Yes...and it was 100% my fault for not taking them out in the middle of the night. A lot of pups are not going to bark, whine, etc. and wake you up to let you know. You just have to take it upon yourself to set an alarm and take her out.

If you feed her at 5:00 PM, why would you not give her water?? Any water in her system would be eliminated by her prior to 10:00 or 10:30 when you go to bed. She needs to have water...that would mean she does not get water after she eats at 5:00 all the way until you get up in the morning? Well over 12 hours after eating with no water. Just potty her right before you go to bed...if she drank a TON at 5:00, it would all be gone with her "last call" potty. Then, get up at 2 or 3 and take her out again.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I think the crate is too small too. I did use a divider in the crate but I always made sure that the dog could lay on her side and stretch those paws out. 

I would set my alarm around 2 am and take her out for a washroom break. If she peed in the crate before 2 am, set your alarm earlier. After a few days to a week of success, I would set it an hour later. Keep going till you know she does not need an early morning pee break.

I'd rather wake up early and let her out for a pee vs. cleaning a crate, the dog, the floor and developing bad habits.


----------



## Mily (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello everyone 

Although i am not expert i would agree with everyone. try to take her out right before bed.. Torque is 7 weeks and he is doing great in the crate so far. we have had two poop accidents so far. i take him out as much as possible when i get home after work and i have set a time schedule to let him out in the morning even if i am off of work.

its funny sometimes he cant make it too far and finds the first patch of grass to use the potty. GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with the removing the crate divider..

I have never used one, Masi was the only puppy I crated at nite time for a while. (had an elderly dog I didn't want her pestering him at nite

She had a huge crate next to my bed, never pottied in her crate 'ever'. If she whined in the middle of the nite, I'd scoop her up and race downstairs to let her out..Honestly don't miss those 2am potty breaks..


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

does your pup go outside at all to pee? my puppy peed in her crate once. i was upset about it so i began taking her out every hour at night (lost a lot of sleep ) then after a few days every two hours and after a few days every three hours and so on until she could hold. and i always refer people to this video as it really helped bot my dogs how to pee and poo where they are supposed to


----------



## fox_hound (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll remove it. I was just going by what I read in books and from what I've read in this forum .
Ill set the alarm at 4am .
Ill post in a week with a update.
thanks for your advice and support.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

At that age, my pups have unlimited access to water from breakfast time up until 7pm at night. I take up the water bowl at 7p. If the pup is roughhousing with the other dogs after that time I will let him have a drink (not a great big bowl full) but I make sure it is not too much. Then I take them out for a potty break around 11pm and they can have a lap or two of water before getting in the crate for bed. I will generally get up and take them out about 4 hours after I put them in the crate. They also get a little bit of water before going back to bed. Most of the time for the middle of the night potty break I carry them from the crate to the yard and back in, I don't want them to get all excited and think we are up for a play session. I am very quiet and move gently just to keep the sleep vibe going. Oh and sometimes when I offer them a little drink during the middle of the night break they don't always drink, which is fine.


----------



## fox_hound (Feb 26, 2012)

The extra space work!
I pushed the divider back a lot and used new paper those pee pee pads are getting expensive lol.
I woke up at 4am she goes. I don't give her water during that time. Only at breakfast lunch and dinner
. Now my issue is she pees while I'm carrying her to potty sounds like a sheep groaning lol.
She's a keeper.
Thanks guys and gals


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have an 11 week old puppy. He goes into his crate at 9pm, which is right next to my bed. The first 2 weeks, he would wake me up at 12, 3 and 6, but now it is only around 2ish that he wakes me up, then sleeps until 6:30 or 7. I would think that setting an alarm for 4 is still too long for your puppy to hold it. If she is not close enough for you to hear her whine, then at least move the time up to 2. She may be peeing while you are carrying her because it has been to long and she just can't hold it anymore.


----------



## fox_hound (Feb 26, 2012)

jprice103 said:


> I have an 11 week old puppy. He goes into his crate at 9pm, which is right next to my bed. The first 2 weeks, he would wake me up at 12, 3 and 6, but now it is only around 2ish that he wakes me up, then sleeps until 6:30 or 7. I would think that setting an alarm for 4 is still too long for your puppy to hold it. If she is not close enough for you to hear her whine, then at least move the time up to 2. She may be peeing while you are carrying her because it has been to long and she just can't hold it anymore.[/QUOTE
> She will have to hold it until 4am .she has shown me she can hold it from 11pm to 4am for 4 days ...
> she's going on 3months I cannot move backwards on our routine ,I can adjust but compromise like that.
> 
> ...


----------

